# Bloomington Karate Center Bloomington, Minnesota



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am just wondering if there is anyone here that has attended Bloomington Karate Center in Bloomington, Minnesota under the tutilage of Dave Saum or C.B. Bunkholt.

If there is anyone here that has attended that school under those instructors then I would greatly like to hear from you. It would also be nice if you might be able to remember the hyungs for white belt through purple belt as I do not remember the hyungs at all and would definately like to get caught up if at all possible. 

I am however no longer living in Minnesota, so actually attend the school in person is not an option anymore for me, but I would still like to be able to get caught up and to remember what they taught me when I was going to school there.


----------

